# Wed night tournaments ??



## bacareed (Apr 16, 2009)

Any body know when the wed tournaments are starting at the Chester city park??


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

I am pretty sure Calcutta Outdoors said in their Facebook page May 14th. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bacareed (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok thanks. Do you get in them ?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

What time do they start?


----------



## bacareed (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm thinking last year they started at 5


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

5- dark
$20/boat
Ohio waters only until PA bass season opens


----------



## bacareed (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks will probably be there if its still open? will be in a nitro z7


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

We have a Wed night tourney, every other Wed in Steubenville catfish tourney. On Facebook its called Catfish Chasers. Next one is May 7th. Steub marina $12 + $3 more for big cat pot.

Must fish OH River between the New Cumberland to Pike Island dams.

Registration is 5:30-6pm and weigh in is 4am. Its a small tourney but good times.


----------

